# Exam "Kit" Contents



## MizzouMatt (Apr 9, 2012)

What are you guys planning on bringing for the test other than the standard reference books?

I have a ruler, protractor, separately printed indexes, and we going to bring a bottle of water per section and a few granola bars.

I don't know about you but the anticipation is killing me. I am ready to get this thing done and hope that I don't have to take it again. I know my wife would kill me if I have to spend another few hundred hours studying this fall.


----------



## Krakosky (Apr 9, 2012)

In addition to references, MERM index and appendices printed out separately, bound and tabbed, wristwatch, ruler, protractor, excedrin, water bottle, granola bars, hard candy.


----------



## Outlaw44 (Apr 9, 2012)

Here is the list I made on my phone:

Wristwatch

MERM

Binder with notes (appendices, psych charts, tables, etc.)

Practice tests

Practice problems

Ruler

Calculators

Steam tables

Various college books

FE equation book

Food

- 32 oz Gatorade

- Water

- Almonds

- Cookies

- Deli sandwich

- Chips

- Fruit

Also, in the intro to the MERM, he has a couple of exam day kits outlined. I should probably take some headache medicine. That's a good idea.


----------



## Rockettt (Apr 10, 2012)

Naaaaa you wont need headache medicine! Think about it. you know how fast the 4 hours goes. it'll be happy hour before you know it!

Last night went through the economics sections and was well worth it. Figured out all the worth's and values. finally made more sense than it ever has. I had to tell myself to do it as you know that there'll be at least one. I always used my present knowledge to muscle through but makes more sense with equations.

I used my carryon rolling suitcase when i used to travel for my books. Tell ya what, they filled it out easily. Gonna have to stuff water in the pockets.

One thing you guys may want to think about it Ear Plugs. Ive heard they come in handy. Ill grab some from work just in case but i generally dont even notice my surroundings when I take a timed exam. The walls could be engulfed in flames and Id be still working a problem.


----------



## ksprayberry (Apr 10, 2012)

I second the ear plug idea. I've been studying the past couple of weeks with them in...Man! What a difference it makes in your focus. I've been studying at the library and the ear plugs drown out most everything at least enough to study well. If I had to do it over, I would have started with them in January. Buy some good soft ones at the drug store.

I bought a $28.00 Box cart deal that looks like a folding milk crate on wheels. Works well.

If your taking the HVAC afternoon, Don't forget your two triangles so you can project your SHR onto the psychrometric chart...(Here we go again with more psych chart stuff) I bought a pair of reading glasses last night so I could see the charts better.

I know this is weird, but I'll make sure the snacks I bring that won't cause any "ISSUES" later if you know what I mean. I can't imagine. The 32 ounce gatorade would be a no-no for me. I have a bladder the size of a peanut hull. I'll wake up at 5 so I can enjoy a cup of coffee and still have time to get it all out of my system. If I was a slot machine, it would be awesome Payout 5:1!

I made a copy of the Appendix index. I half thought about taping it to the outside of the MERM, but nah, I'll bind it in my main go to binder.

Other than that, abotu the same for me as above.

KS


----------



## Krakosky (Apr 10, 2012)

I highly recommend bringing excedrin, advil etc. After the morning session of the FE I had such a pounding headache I definitely could've used some which would've helped me concentrate better in the afternoon.


----------



## Outlaw44 (Apr 10, 2012)

Yeah, I forgot to mention ear plugs and a long sleeve shirt/sweater. In case the room is chilly or the chair is stone like.

My plan for the gatorade is to sip and get some sugar. The couple of times I've taken timed practice exams, I haven't stopped to drink, so I'm not too worried about overdoing it. Coffee in the morning will have to be treated as a controlled substance on the other hand. I'll have to remind myself to stop after one cup and to go easy on liquids in general that morning. I think my adrenaline/anxiety will keep my energy high as it is and well, let's be honest, we all know the side effect of too much coffee. Mix that with anxiety and nerves. Maybe I should add adult diapers to my kit.


----------



## Krakosky (Apr 10, 2012)

Where'd you get the box crate on wheels from? I bought a crate but it doesn't have wheels. I was planning on putting whatever doesn't fit in my backpack in it and carrying it.


----------



## ksprayberry (Apr 10, 2012)

http://www.officedepot.com/a/products/987304/Office-Depot-Brand-Mobile-Folding-File/

Like this. Not too bad. Price was good too.


----------



## Krakosky (Apr 10, 2012)

Nice. I might just have to go pick one of those up. Looks like it can come in very handy.


----------



## MetsFan (Apr 10, 2012)

Outlaw44 said:


> Maybe I should add adult diapers to my kit.


Ha! That's a good idea that I don't have the nerve of trying. I watched a Grey's Anatomy episode where the doctor's put on adult diapers to keep going during a 12 hour long surgery.


----------



## Outlaw44 (Apr 10, 2012)

Yowza! That sounds sanitary. I've already warned my coworker, who is carpooling to the test site with me, that I'm not afraid to diarrhea in my pants to save 20 mins on the exam. His response was that if that happened, it had to be grounds for dismissal because that's more bothersome to other test takers than any amount of crinkling from a bag of chips.


----------



## Krakosky (Apr 10, 2012)

Now that's dedication. Lol.


----------



## r_mojo1 (Apr 11, 2012)

Is anybody taking any RED BULLS or MONSTERS to the exam. I think I will need them for part 2.


----------



## Outlaw44 (Apr 11, 2012)

Ummmm, no. Whatever works for you mojo. I would definitely need the diapers if I was sippin on red bull and monster. And I'm a little worried that might actually send me into the table-flipping, screaming my head off because of too many difficult problems nightmares I've been having...


----------



## Rockettt (Apr 12, 2012)

Whoa, just got around to re-reading my info sheet for entrance. Says in NY, No food or beverage. Also, No Drafting compass's allowed! Sheesh wonder if i can bring a beer bottle to use for drawing Mohrs circle? hahah.

im afraid to bring my life savers now!


----------



## tmacier (Apr 12, 2012)

Good luck all!


----------



## Outlaw44 (Apr 12, 2012)

Thanks Tim! You and the rest of the board have been a great help!

Here goes nothin!

uke:


----------



## DaveW (Jul 17, 2012)

Outlaw44 said:


> Food
> 
> - 32 oz Gatorade
> 
> ...


You guys get to bring food? Can you eat during the exam, or in between?


----------



## Outlaw44 (Jul 17, 2012)

DaveW said:


> You guys get to bring food? Can you eat during the exam, or in between?


Depends on your state! I believe IL will not let you bring anything in. In MO we were allowed to bring food/drinks in and were allowed to eat them "as long as they don't disturb other test takers." I think they just had to be on the floor and not on the surface of the desk.


----------



## MetsFan (Jul 17, 2012)

Same in MA. We were allowed food and drinks, but they had to be kept on the floor. I just brought some dried fruit for snacks in a ziploc bag and a couple of bottles of water.


----------



## andreyshka (Dec 20, 2012)

I want to take the HVAC afternoon section, what books i need to buy for psych charts, tables, steam? What did you guys use?


----------



## ongreystreet (Dec 20, 2012)

andreyshka said:


> I want to take the HVAC afternoon section, what books i need to buy for psych charts, tables, steam? What did you guys use?


Start with the MERM. Also, most states require all sheets to be bound and no writing on anything except your test booklet, so bringing your own charts won't help much unless you can do the work with them bound together and without writing on them, unless something changes between the Fall 2012 exam (which I just passed) and the exam you take, the charts will be provided for the specific question.


----------

